# selling off for a custom build



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

selling off these guns for a custom build. message me with any questions or offers: 

Ruger M77 mkII 7 mag. Stainless steel and composite stock. comes with ruger rings: $525 OBO

Weatherby Vanguard .270 blued barrell, composite stock. comes with tasco 3x9x40 scope and a full box plus loose ammo : $500 OBO

Remington 770 30-06, Blued barrell composite stock, comes with 3x9x40 scope. $300 OBO

Nikon prostaff Rimfire scope. 3x9x40. brand new in box, never mounted: $100 OBO

would consider trades specifically for springfield XD or XDM in .40, good scope in 3x12 or 4x16, or remington 700 sps 308


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Savage 93r17 17 HMR, stainless bull barrell, thumb hole laminate stick with vented forearm, savage accutrugger. Stock has some dings but gun is in great shape. Comes with bushnell banner 3x9x40 scope, two normal mags and an extended mag and 740 rds of Ammo. $450


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

the savage 93 is sold. the others still available


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

all thats left is the Ruger 7mag. and price drop to $475


----------

